

Top YouTubers Give Tips On How To Become Popular On YouTube - schlichtm
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pX6ZWPzDpdY

======
thezach
typically i've noticed YouTube popularity either involves juvenile humor, or
cleavage.

